# Distribute soft-drink among lawyers or face disciplinary action



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2022)

_Gujarat High Court Chief Justice Aravind Kumar slams a cop for sipping soft-drink during a virtual hearing. The chief justice directed the cop to distribute 100 cans among lawyers or face disciplinary action._ 

*Source: **timesofindia.indiatimes.com/videos...c-chief-justice-to-cop/videoshow/89669077.cms


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 19, 2022)

everyone who is sitting during a vc of court proceedings need to understand that it is equivalent to regular court proceedings. disciplinary action has been taken on some of the lawyers as well not adhering to standard.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2022)

@vidhubhushan : You are a lawyer ? What is the criteria for a High Court Judge ?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 20, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> @vidhubhushan : You are a lawyer ? What is the criteria for a High Court Judge ?



yes sir.  basic criteria are - citizen of India and at least 10 years as judicial officer or as advocate in high court. for more details just google that or see Article 217 in The Constitution Of India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2022)

Hmm...why don't you try for it ?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 20, 2022)

too much politics involved. there are many more qualified than me whose names have not been considered. then there are many who have been offered it but refused. its very complicated sir.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> too much politics involved. there are many more qualified than me whose names have not been considered. then there are many who have been offered it but refused. its very complicated sir.


Damn. Politics is everywhere


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 21, 2022)

any where you see some power except in vehicles , there is politics involved


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> _Gujarat High Court Chief Justice Aravind Kumar slams a cop for sipping soft-drink during a virtual hearing. The chief justice directed the cop to distribute 100 cans among lawyers or face disciplinary action._
> 
> *Source: **timesofindia.indiatimes.com/videos...c-chief-justice-to-cop/videoshow/89669077.cms


Makes sense. Though IMO sipping soft drink is not very different from drinking water or is that not allowed in courts as well?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 21, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Makes sense. Though IMO sipping soft drink is not very different from drinking water or is that not allowed in courts as well?


because glass of water is sanskari and soft drink is not. What do you expect from Gujurat lol


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 21, 2022)

_^ 
* Sharbat *_


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 23, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Makes sense. Though IMO sipping soft drink is not very different from drinking water or is that not allowed in courts as well?





Nerevarine said:


> because glass of water is sanskari and soft drink is not. What do you expect from Gujurat lol



drinking water is allowed but whether an advocate is drinking or a judge, they always hide it behind the case file and quickly do it. doing it in front of everyone in open is considered bad manners as per court norms. everyone is required to maintain the decorum of the court.


----------



## icebags (Mar 10, 2022)

i also understand why drinking waters should be short and only on need basis. i mean some serious stuff might be going and and if people just walk around holding their glass and taking a sip every once is a while, awkward.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2022)

icebags said:


> i also understand why drinking waters should be short and only on need basis. i mean some serious stuff might be going and and if people just walk around holding their glass and taking a sip every once is a while, awkward.


That depends upon the theme and curriculum. In a Court its complete protocol everybody has to follow. But in LokSabha everybody drinks a cup of water. In a Party everyone will roam with a glass of liquor and Dance like Monkey.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2022)

Weird thing is that by distributing soft drinks to everyone, everyone will be drinking soft drinks in court. Or did he intend to distribute the soft drinks after the session ends?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 10, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Weird thing is that by distributing soft drinks to everyone, everyone will be drinking soft drinks in court. Or did he intend to distribute the soft drinks after the session ends?


everyone involved in vc knows what to do in a court. most of the time police personnel are either present at the back, far away (they can drink & hide it but most of the time they go out as they are terrified), or standing in front of the judges (they are too terrified to do anything). whatever is the rank, they are in awe of judges and advocates inside the court premises. this policeman must be on vc for the first time so he didn't realize it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2022)

@vidhubhushan : Who is more powerful ? Prime Minister or Supreme Court


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 21, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> @vidhubhushan : Who is more powerful ? Prime Minister or Supreme Court


you asking in terms of rules, law and constitution or reality?
just read the above question and you will get your answer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2022)

reality and rules


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 21, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> reality and rules



these are 2 different things mate


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> these are 2 different things mate


Can PM reverse the order passed by Supreme Court ?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 21, 2022)

From what my teacher told me in school, judiciary, executive and legislature are three things with equal powers so as to maintain each other. Now that is about 9-10 year old thing taught to me in 8th class civics, so maybe changed now. 

But for sure PM cannot alone reverse the order of SC.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 22, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Can PM reverse the order passed by Supreme Court ?





RumbaMon19 said:


> From what my teacher told me in school, judiciary, executive and legislature are three things with equal powers so as to maintain each other. Now that is about 9-10 year old thing taught to me in 8th class civics, so maybe changed now.
> 
> But for sure PM cannot alone reverse the order of SC.



legally, PM alone can not do so but the Parliament i.e. both houses can pass a legislation / amendment to change / modify / reverse any Supreme Court Judgment.
Supreme Court can also change / modify / junk some legislation / amendment.


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> legally, PM alone can not do so but the Parliament i.e. both houses can pass a legislation / amendment to change / modify / reverse any Supreme Court Judgment.
> Supreme Court can also change / modify / junk some legislation / amendment.



Why some orders / judgments kept in reserve condition by both HC and SC ? If a order is passed then why not announce it then and there. Instead sometime courts just reserve the order, why is that ?


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 11, 2022)

topgear said:


> Why some orders / judgments kept in reserve condition by both HC and SC ? If a order is passed then why not announce it then and there. Instead sometime courts just reserve the order, why is that ?


many times the court wants to make sure everything is written is proper detail so that there is no loophole in the judgment. in this situation the best option is to reserve judgment and deliver it when it is checked properly that everything is covered.
most of the time through newspaper / tv news, what general public gets to know is a line or few lines only when the actual judgment may be of multiple pages which might have quotes of advocates on either side, part of some law and / or part of some previous judgment. to get it prepared properly, court requires time.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2022)

Why in the name of Supreme Court the Lawyers charge hefty fees from their Clients ? Overall if you see the Drafting/Printing and Notary including Supreme Court fees (as per given in the Website) is minimal. But still they Charge exorbitant amount.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 12, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Why in the name of Supreme Court the Lawyers charge hefty fees from their Clients ? Overall if you see the Drafting/Printing and Notary including Supreme Court fees (as per given in the Website) is minimal. But still they Charge exorbitant amount.



it is not wise to compare a district court lawyer with a high court lawyer or a supreme court lawyer. the knowledge part is different. yes you may find many lawyers at the same place who don't know anything about law and practice; we see many such people everyday and deal with them. when a matter reaches supreme court, the top most court, then it means either it has passed all courts below and then has reached there or it can / should not be taken up in any court below. in such a situation, someone who can analyse the matter and present a case on the basis of different previous various judgments and explanations - someone who has more experience and better grasp of matter. this specialist will ask a higher fee, something similar to a superspecialist doctor. some less experienced people are also there but then they learn the know how of working and drafting the petitions in the supreme court.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 4, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> too much politics involved. there are many more qualified than me whose names have not been considered. then there are many who have been offered it but refused. its very complicated sir.



Politics involved like mentioned below?


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/vr3phb


----------

